# Edwards & Crist Co. - Years ?



## mickeyc (Aug 15, 2016)

Trying to find age of the ladies Cadillac I just bought with Edwards & Crist headbadge.  I have it under general listing, but thought I'd try here too.

Mike


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 15, 2016)

I've seen their badges on bikes from the 20's and the late 40's


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 5, 2017)

Edwards & Crist was est. in 1900. I don't know when they closed down. Barry


----------

